
Ask HN: How would You “Demoform” a City - superzamp
This may look like a weird AskHN and probably is but theoretically speaking I believe it may be an interesting topic. If you were planning to buy a flat in an overcrowded city, what could be large scale ideas to decrease its real estate cost?
======
Lakefire04
So, what would be the best way to lower the cost of a property in a city with
a building on it, right?

~~~
superzamp
Exactly - or even on a larger scale, decrease the whole city square feet
market value.

